# Information on Salons that Specializes in African black Hair



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,
My African female friend is considering a temporary assignment in Australia. Can you provide me with information on salons that specializes in African black hair care? so that I can pass-on some of this information to her.She says she would like to find quality care for her hair.
Thanks.


----------

